# 700 or 622?



## MarcoL (Feb 14, 2008)

why the tires are called 700 if the bead size is 622?:idea: :aureola: 

thanks.-


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It goes way back to the old days in France... 700c is the correct designation for a 622 bead size rim...

Think of 700 as being the outside diameter with 700a, b and c.. each having different diameter rims... 700c has become the standard and it uses a 622 bead...


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Sheldon Brown*



MarcoL said:


> why the tires are called 700 if the bead size is 622?


Go to Sheldon Brown's web site, and read up on tire sizing. All will be revealed.


----------

